# Suche Fahrtechnik-Partnerin zum Üben, in Altenberg bei Köln



## Norts (26. März 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
Ich suche Übungspartnerinnen für MTB-Fahrtechnik in Altenberg (alternativ auch andere Gegenden, aber in Altenberg kenne ich alle möglichen Ecken um Dinge zu üben). Bekanntlich macht das ja zusammen mehr Spaß und man kann sich gegenseitig stärken. Ich habe schon 3 Kurse gemacht, aber ohne Praxis bringt alles Wissen nichts.  

*Meine Themen zur Zeit: *
- Spitzkehren fahren (also ohne Hinterrad versetzen) > geht noch gar nicht gut, erst 2 der 7 Kehren der Shaolin geschafft
- verblockte Passagen > homogene S2 kriege ich hin, aber wenn viele Faktoren zusammen kommen, setzt bei mir mental was aus 
- Vorderrad über mittelgrosse Hindernisse anheben > immer noch Angst mit Tretlager hängen zu bleiben
- Balance > immer ein Thema
- aktives Fahren > noch ein bisschen zu passiv und unbeweglich
- Drops > grade angefangen

Habe generell meistens 1 Tag am Wochenende frei und bis zum 5. April komplett frei.

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## laterra (26. März 2014)

Hey Nora,

ich würde gerne mitkommen zum Fahrtechnik üben. Voraussetzung für Altenberg wäre bei mir allerdings, dass es min. 15 Grad hat, sonst ist mir das mit Hin- und Rückweg per Bahn zu ungemütlich. Bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Bike mit mehr Federweg aufzubauen - das taugt dann auch für Spielereien wie du sie beschreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (20. Juni 2014)

Bin Wiedereinsteigerin und würde mich auch einklinken.
Fahrtechnik kann man nicht genug haben, wenn noch Kondition dabei mit abspringt, umso besser


----------



## Moerja (21. Juni 2014)

Hallöchen,
Üben ist immer gut. ))!!!
Können gern mal zusammen fahren, wenn du magst!?
Ich kann meist nur am WE.
Gefahren bin ich in der Gegend schön mal, aber selber auskennen-nö...wenn du gute Strecken kennst!


----------



## Norts (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels!
Ja cool. Hättet ihr kommendes oder das WE darauf Zeit? Wir könnten die 3-Mühlentour machen mit verschiedenen Übungs-Einlagen. Ich kenne mich da ziemlich gut aus und kenne virle Stellen zum Üben.
Wäre super, wenns klappt.
LG


----------



## cantankerous (22. Juni 2014)

Hey, also kommendes Wochenende hab ich Zeit. Ich würde dann auch mit der Bahn anreisen, wo wäre denn dann der Treffpunkt? Wie lang ist denn die Tour? Bin echt nicht mehr fit...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## laterra (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, das letzte Juni Wochenende hätte ich auch Zeit. Samstag kommts etwas auf die Tourlänge an, Sonntag wollte ich nach Solingen, aber vlt. lässt sich das auch noch ummodeln.


----------



## Norts (24. Juni 2014)

Hey,
Also. Wie wärs mit diesem Sonntag, 29.6. um 11 Uhr. Treffen am Altenberger Dom, Odenthal. Da fährt ein Bus hin, leider keine Bahn. 
Die Tour können wir genau so lange machen, wie wir Lust haben. Ab 15 km gehts los. Es gibt Trails, Downhills, Serpentinen etc etc. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das passen wird als Terrain. Ich selbst bin grad auch gar nicht fit, und das sage ich nicht nur einfach so. Wird also ne langsame Tour mit vielen würzigen (je nach eigenem Niveau) Passagen. Geht ja ums üben, oder? Wenn wir die Spitzkehren zB üben, kann ja jeder selber entscheiden wie oft er hochschieben will. genauso bei den Downhills. Ich denke mal dass jede auch die Geduld mitbringt zu warten, wenn eine noch etwas versuchen/nochmal fahren will. 
Passt das für euch?


----------



## cantankerous (24. Juni 2014)

Passt soweit.
Wenn noch jemand aus Köln kommt kann man ja zusammen hinfahren. Nimmt der Bus immer Räder mit oder muss man da reservieren?


----------



## Norts (24. Juni 2014)

Also, eine könnte ich aus mülheim mit dem auto mitnehmen.


----------



## cantankerous (24. Juni 2014)

Ja passt doch, wohnen auch in Mülheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (25. Juni 2014)

ach lustig, ich wohne auch in mülheim. aber ich wollte eh mit der bahn bis sxhlebusch fahren und ein paar trails auf dem weg mitnehmen. evt bringe ich noch jemanden mit wenn das ok ist.


----------



## Moerja (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin eigentlich schon verplant... Melde mich Freitag...ansonsten könnte ich eine Person mit dem Auto mitnehmen...
Klingt ansonsten super!!!


----------



## Norts (25. Juni 2014)

Hehe, das ist ja wirklich ein Zufall, dass wir aus der gleichen Ecke kommen. 
Wie steht ihr denn zu Regen? Die Wettervorhersage verschlechtert sich zusehends. Fände es ja wirklich schade das zu verschieben, weil ich jetzt echt Lust habe mit euch zu fahren, aber naja, sind schon einige mm Niederschlag vorhergesagt.


----------



## cantankerous (26. Juni 2014)

Ich bin wasserfest.
Und wenn es bißchen nieselt zwischendurch, ist doch gut für den Grip. die Trails sind derzeit viel zu trocken.


----------



## cantankerous (26. Juni 2014)

Übrigens die Emailadresse in Deiner Signatur ist falsch... .dom?


----------



## Moerja (26. Juni 2014)

Mädels, wollte meine Bikerunde am Sonntag für euch streichen und wollte mich auch erkundigen, ob ihr bei Regen fahrt?
Also ich würde sagen...ich warte bis Samstag und entscheide dann...
Aus Zucker bin ich nicht, aber...
Wär doch echt Pech!
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (26. Juni 2014)

Na, da wir jetzt schon mal einen gemeinsamen Termin gefunden haben, würde ich mich von Regen auch nicht abschrecken lassen. Wasserfeste Klamotten hab ich inzwischen. Nur bei richtigem Gewitter oder Sturm würde ich noch mal nen Rückzieher machen. Wie ist es denn mit Telefonnummern, sollen wir die zur Sicherheit mal austauschen? Ich hab ja ein bißchen ANfahrt von Schlebusch und hoffe dass ich das richtig time.


----------



## Norts (27. Juni 2014)

Ok, Ladies, ich freu mich. 
Dann treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 11 Uhr am Kiosk/Büdchen am Parkplatz hinterm Altenberger Dom rechts beim Märchenwald. Ich nehme mal ne Stulle mit für ein Picnic zwischendurch. 

Bei Änderungen/Absagen/Verspätungen an meine mail Adresse schreiben: [email protected]
2 Telefonnummern hab ich auch. 
@Moerja: Sagste noch Bescheid, wie du dich entschieden hast?
@cantankerous: schreibste mir ne mail um das Treffen/abholen zu organisieren?


----------



## cantankerous (28. Juni 2014)

Scheint sich einzuregnen...sieht schlecht aus für morgen. In Altenberg ist heute und morgen Unwetter zu erwarten. Wir können uns ja noch morgen früh kurzschließen. Aber wie es bis jetzt aussieht sind die Trails bis morgen überschwemmt...



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moerja (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich denke es regnet sich ein - und bin raus... Schade! 
Wäre aber bei einem neuen Termin echt gern dabei!!! 
LG m.


----------



## Norts (28. Juni 2014)

So, Mädels. 
Wie ich erwartet habe wirds auch morgen öfters regnen. Wie auch immer wirds kein gemütlicher Tag. Moerja hat sich schon abgemeldet, cantankerous hat auch starke Zweifel. Ich schlage vor, dass wir es leider verschieben. Wie siehts nächsten Sonntag aus? Oder am 13.7.?
Würde mich freuen, wenns trotzdem irgendwann klappt.


----------



## laterra (28. Juni 2014)

Hm ja schade. Wir könnten morgen früh um halb zehn noch mal gucken wie es aussieht?! Ich bin danach für drei Wochenenden raus, weil schon anderweitig verplant. Vlt mal unter der Woche abends, im Moment ist es ja noch lange hell?


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Norts (29. Juni 2014)

Es regnet zwar grade nicht, fühlt sich aber sau ungemütlich an. Ich bin dafür es zu verschieben, oder?


----------



## laterra (29. Juni 2014)

ja in ordnung. vlt. klarts ja am nachmittag noch ein bißchen auf, dann dreh ich noch so ne kleine runde am rhein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (29. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht eine Feierabendrunde unter der Woche?
Bei mir geht's meist ab 18-19 Uhr.


----------



## Moerja (30. Juni 2014)

Ich könnte Sonntag, wie auch gern mal in der Woche ab frühestens 18.45 Uhr!
Kommt immer drauf an, wo?
Siebengebirge wär gut!?
LG m.


----------



## Norts (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
Nachdem ich ziemlich geknickt war, dass wir das Sonntag gecancelt haben, versuche ich nun einen zweiten Versuch. 
Sonntag der 13.7. soll bis jetzt Regenlos sein. 
Wie siehts aus, habt ihr Zeit und Lust es nochmal mit mir zu versuchen?


----------



## cantankerous (4. Juli 2014)

13.7. geht bei mir leider nicht...Schwiegermutterbesuch...wie sieht es dieses Wochenende aus? Wetter ist ja zur Zeit top.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norts (4. Juli 2014)

Leider ändert sich das Wetter morgen pünktlich zum WE. Es regnet das ganze WE durch bis nächsten Samstag. Wie siehts am 19. oder 20. bei dir aus? In der Woche abends schaffe ich es nie wegen der Arbeit.


----------



## cantankerous (4. Juli 2014)

Lasst uns Sonntag morgens schauen wie es aktuell ist und dann entscheiden.
Bis wann und dann Altenberg?


----------



## cantankerous (6. Juli 2014)

Hey, fährt heute jemand? Wetter sieht ja top aus!



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norts (6. Juli 2014)

Meine Weather App sagt ab 14 Uhr Gewitterfront in Altenberg voraus.


----------



## cantankerous (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, jetzt fährt Mann eine Stadtrunde.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo, hier ist es so ruhig geworden. Ich bin leider die nächsten zwei Wochenenden verplant, könnte aber Abends auf eine Feierabendrunde...ist ja noch lange hell. Hat jemand Lust?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norts (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
Ich bin grad in Altenberg unterwegs und es ist so unglaublich fatastisch hier. Ich will unbedingt mit euch hier fahren/üben. 
Deswegen neuer Anlauf: Wer kann am Samstag 02.08 oder am Samstag 09.08 oder am Sonntag 10.08.? Um 10 Uhr am Schöllerhof?
Wäre cool wenns klappt.


----------



## Norts (27. Juli 2014)

Abends kann ich leider nie, weil ich erst um 20:30 von der Arbeit zu Hause bin


----------



## laterra (28. Juli 2014)

hm bei mir klappts an den wochenenden wahrscheinlich nicht. wie wäre denn das we vom 16.8.?


----------



## Moerja (28. Juli 2014)

Bei mir sieht es zu allen Terminen schlecht aus.
Ich würde mich melden, falls es dann doch irgendwie klappen könnte!
LG
M.


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle 
Ich mische mal mit und hätte am 10.8. Zeit (wenn auch vielleicht ab 11 Uhr geht  )!
Wohne in Wuppertal und wollte schon immer mal in Altenberg fahren und die Trails kennen lernen 

War da also noch nie und würde mich freuen wenn es klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (1. August 2014)

Also ich bin dabei, kann auch schon morgen. So, wer noch?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norts (1. August 2014)

Hey, 
Cool, morgen, Samstag um 10? 
Wer ist noch dabei? 
@cantankerous: Soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## cantankerous (1. August 2014)

Das wäre super! Hast du meine Adresse?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norts (1. August 2014)

Ne, leider nicht. Ich kann dich irgendwie hier grad nicht zu einem persönlichem Gespräch einladen. Kannst du sie mir sie per mail schicken? Ich würde um 9:30 bei dir sein. Sollten früh los, da es nachmittags regnen soll. Also je früher desto besser


----------



## MissSimplon (4. August 2014)

Hallöchen.

Wie war euer Trip am WE?? Alles gut gegangen?
Wie schauts mit dem 10.8.? Wetter scheint ja zu werden... hoffe ich mal 
11 Uhr? Wer hätte Lust?

LG


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (4. August 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Norts (4. August 2014)

Heyho,
Wir hatten einen sehr schönen Ride. Und ihr in Winterberg?

Sonntag, 11 Uhr geht klar. Wobei bleibt noch abzuwarten wie sich das verrückte Wetter die Woche entwickelt. Bei Gewitter würde ich das canceln, aber schaun wir mal. Kommt ihr mitm Auto? Dann würden wir uns am Schöllerhof Altenberg treffen. Ganz leicht über google maps zu finden.


----------



## MissSimplon (5. August 2014)

Hättest Du vielleicht mal genaue Adresse und Deine Handynummer falls ich faile?


----------



## cantankerous (5. August 2014)

Am Sonntag könnte ich auch


----------



## MissSimplon (5. August 2014)

Juhu. Schon vier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norts (6. August 2014)

Yeah!

Also mit der Adresse ist das so ne Sache. Das hab ich gefunden: Altenberger-Dom-Strasse, 51519 Odenthal
Von Köln über Wiener Platz oder A 3, AS K.-Dellbrück (26) auf B 506 Richtung Wipperfürth bis Bergisch Gladbach-Hebborn, links auf Odenthaler Straße (L 270) nach Odenthal, im Kreisverkehr rechts auf Altenberger-Dom-Straße (L 101) nach Altenberg. Der Wanderparkplatz liegt rechts hinter der 2. Dhünnbrücke. Einstieg auch ab WP Fischteiche.
N 51.06407
E 7.14215
Aber wie gesagt, am Einfachsten einfach Schöllerhof bei Google Maps zur Navigation eingeben.


----------



## Norts (9. August 2014)

Hallo Mädels, 
Leider ist für morgen mittag Gewitter angesagt. Deswegen fällts morgen aus. 
Das ist vielleicht ein komischer Sommer...
Warten wir also auf ein besseres WE. 
Lg


----------



## MissSimplon (9. August 2014)

Der Sommer nervt mich irgendwie...


----------



## cantankerous (10. August 2014)

Bisher scheint es ja noch gut auszusehen, also mich lacht die Sonne an. Irgend jemand Interesse heute noch zu fahren? Biete Lüderich an oder Overath an, da können wir ggf. schneller abbrechen.


----------



## mm131 (12. August 2014)

Hi, wer hat Lust Sonntag zu fahren? Was für Bikes habt Ihr denn?


----------



## MissSimplon (12. August 2014)

Hallöchen in die Runde.
Wäre evtl. Sonntag dabei, aber nur wenn wir nicht nach Winterberg fahren. Das ist wetterabhängig.
Also ich würde mich unter Vorbehalt zum Üben melden  Bikepark ginge mir da erstmal vor wenns klappt


----------



## Norts (12. August 2014)

Hey Mädels,
Ich hab leider keine Zeit am Sonntag...


----------



## Moerja (12. August 2014)

Dann würde ich mich Sonntag weiter verplanen.
Bin gespannt auf Norts-Tour...
Hoffe wir finden einen Termin!
Das Wetter ist echt ...  
Cu
M.


----------



## cantankerous (16. August 2014)

Morgen solls nicht regnen, daher würde ich gerne starten.
Würde auch den Guide geben, vielleicht Overath?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moerja (21. August 2014)

Misst hatte ich nicht gesehen...
Dieses WE bin ich verplant...
Kriegen wir hin und klingt gut!
Nächsten Samstag???


----------



## BodyandSoul (1. September 2014)

Hey Norts,

üben klingt sooooo gut!!!
Ich würde mich auch gerne mal einklinken und freuen wenn es klappt.

Ganz lieber Gruß
Moni


----------



## laterra (4. September 2014)

Hallo die Damen, wie siehts denn bei euch dieses Wochenende aus? Vielleicht kann ich mich mit einklinken. 
Hallo Moni, lange nicht gesehen


----------



## BodyandSoul (7. September 2014)

Hey Miriam, ja ich war etwas länger ausser Gefecht (Sturz) und beginne wieder mit dem Radeln. Mag gerade deswegen den Vorschlag von Norts bezüglich üben. Auf einer Tour nimmt man sich meistens nicht so sehr die Zeit und deswegen hätte ich mich schon gerne angeschlossen. Mal sehen was hier noch so passiert.


----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 
hier "Moerja" unter anderem account 

Ich wollte morgen gern fahren.
Bietet einer von euch was in Altenberg an?
Ansonsten würde ich mich um 12 Uhr im 7G starten. Falls einer Lust hat?
Gemütlich hoch und mit Spass runter. 
cu
Moerja


----------



## Norts (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
Ich bin leider erstmal raus. Mein Arbeitsstandort schliesst unerwartet und ich muss mich schnellstmöglichst um einen neuen Job bemühen. In meiner Branche ist das recht zeitaufwendig. Ich glaub das wars für mich erstmal in diesem Jahr. Leider leider. Wünsch euch aber viel Spass.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moerja (11. Oktober 2014)

Das tut mir sehr leid!!!
Viel Glück!
Wenn dir mal nach Luft um die Nase ist, schreib mir am besten aufs Handy ne Nachricht!
Cu
M.


----------



## FreakmitHerz (9. März 2015)

Hallo Mädels, bin immer wieder in Köln und wäre z.B nächste Woche auch mal wieder da... Da ich bisher nur mit Männern unterwegs bin wäre es mal sehr schön mit weiblicher Gesellschaft sich austauschen zu können ;-) 
Sofern jemand von euch nächste Woche ne Tour plant würde ich mich über ne Nachricht freuen!  
Liebe Grüße 
Pia


----------



## cantankerous (12. März 2015)

Hallo,

Am Wochenende werde ich wieder unterwegs sein, Lüderich oder so, Interesse?


----------



## cantankerous (8. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen. Ich starte morgen mittag am Lüderich, wer Lust hat kann mit. Von technisch bis flowing ist alles dabei. Treffpunkt ist 13:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Freibad in Hoffnungsthal.


----------



## laterra (9. August 2015)

Ach verdammt, ich war Do und Fr am Lüderich unterwegs und heute bin ich nach 3 Tagen fahren zu platt um mich zu bewegen ^^


----------



## DariaS (5. Dezember 2015)

Nabend Mädels, wollt mal fragen, ob ihr euch immer noch regelmäßig zum Üben oder auch touren trefft? ( Der Thread ist ja jetzt nicht mehr so aktuell )Gab mir nach längerer Fahrpause jetzt endlich ein Enduro geholt und würd gern lernen  dieses auch auszunutzen. Ich betrachte mich fahrtechnisch als Anfänger. Bin vorher mit meinem Hardtail paar mal den Ho Chi Minh Pfad gefahren bis ich nach einem Fahrtechnik  Training etwas zu "euphorisch" fuhr und Zwangspause bekam. Komm aus Köln und würd mich über Antworten freuen. Gruß, Daria


----------



## Moerja (11. Dezember 2015)

Huhu,

war leider noch bei keiner Runde dabei. :/
Würde aber gern nach Neujahr eine Runde mit euch/dir/Grüppchen fahren.
Melde dich doch mal.
Mein Ziel fürs nächste Jahr - Umsetzen! 
cu


----------

